# best ridge vent?



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am going to be re roofing my house in the next month. I have looked a couple of different types of ridge vent and wondering if one is better than the other? The two main ones i saw are the cobra roll ridge vent and the surevent II plastic 4 ft. sections. I would think the roll would look better instead of the plastic? Also the roll comes with 1 3/4" nails you can use in your gun. Any advice on which ridge vent to go with for performance or looks? thanks


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

One of the most knowledgable roofers on here swears by Shingle vent 2.I'm sure he will chime in soon on this and give you a detailed comparison.I use a product called Weather Pro,mostly because of availability to me.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I use the Shingle Vent II exclusively, but the Cobra Snow Country is a good knock off of it.

Gun nails on a rolled out mesh-like product may not be set in to the correct depth.

I use 2 1/2" to 3" hand nails for all of my ridge vents and ridge cap shingles and have never had a problem sice I switched fro the roll versions of ridge vent products in 1991.

With both the Cobra Roll Vent and the Benjamin Opydyke Roll vents, we had 2 years consecutively that 2 blowing snows and 2 blowing rains entered the rolled ridge vents creating minor interior leak staining.

If its worth doing, its worth doing right the first time, so I will stick with the Shingle Vent II for the forseeable future.

Ed


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. I think i will barrow your years of experience Ed and use ridge vent II


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

I really like Shingle Vent II assuming the roof is actually proper for ridge vent. Not all roofs are proper for ridge vent. There is no one size fits all solution to attic ventilation. Ventilation is a science unique to the architecture of each building. Shingle Vent II will work much much better than any roll product and they cost about the same as cobra roll.


----------

